# Hegner Multicut 2S



## Gogsi (15 Aug 2015)

I'm looking at a Hegner Multicut 2S and wondered if any of you chaps could tell me if it would work just sitting on a dining room table? You see, I live in a small flat and wouldn't have a way of bolting it down or using on a stand at present.
I have a Dremel Moto Saw which is barely just so so for the projects I like to do. The best thing about it is that it's only 3Kg and I can store it above the fridge but it's quite clumsy to use and difficult to follow a line. I used to own a Delta 40-601 and I sure miss the accuracy and how easy it was to change blades and do interior cuts. Have never used a Hegner but have heard lots of good things about them.
Thanks in advance for your invaluable help.


----------



## Chippygeoff (15 Aug 2015)

The Hegner 2S is the one most people buy, especially the variable speed model. It is probably the most accurate scroll saw on the market today. A lot of people have to improvise when they first start using a scroll saw and you are no exception. Using it on the dining room table could pose a problem, it depends on how solid the table is, if it's one of those tables with a thick top and chunky legs then there is little to worry about, however if it is one of those tables with spindly legs and a thin top then you could have a problem.

The first thing to do is get the table as solid as you can. Put some weight on the top and see if therre is any movement due to an uneven floor, it is wobbles then pack out under the legs until it feels solid. If you ahve a concrete floor then all the better. In either case I would tend to get a piece of 18mm MDF or something similar, a little larger than the base of the saw and then screw the saw to the MDF, by being larger you can then clamp the MDF to the table, which will ensure the saw does not move when you are using it. All saws vibrate to a certain extent in the situation you are in but the Hegner is about the best and when bolted to a solid bench or stand you can stand a £1 coin on edge on the table and it won't move.

Other members will cme along with advice as many of us started off like you and have the same saw. I wish you well. A word of warning though, scroll sawing is highly addictive.


----------



## Gogsi (15 Aug 2015)

ChippyGeoff,
Thanks so much for such an informative and prompt reply. You're a gentleman and a scholar and a chippy to boot! As they used to say in Texas where I lived back in my Delta days, "It don't get no better!"
Before I posted, I thought to myself it would probably be a good idea to bolt the saw to a board just as you said and clamp that to the table for stability. The table is somewhere in between. Not solid thick legs but not spindly either. So, I'll give it a bash and, by the way, I'm already addicted : ) 
That's exactly why I want to trade in my Dremel for a serious scrollsaw.
Again thanks for your very generous reply.


----------



## scrimper (15 Aug 2015)

If you are using it on a table I would urge you to go for the variable speed model, you can turn the speed down so as to achieve minimum vibration. I always recommend variable speed anyway it makes it much easier to cut thin or delicate materials, it is especially ideal for people new to scroll saws.

When I bought my Hegner in 1999 I first tried it loose (not clamped or bolted) on the bench and I was very surprised at how little vibration was present, if you fixed the machine to a stout board and clamped it to your table I am sure you will find it perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (15 Aug 2015)

Hi Gogsi You appear to have received the posts that you asked for,may I welcome to the forum where you will get the advice quite quickly.Great bunch of Guys and Gals reside here.I myself have the baby of the Hegner family and it has served me well for over 20 years.

Bryan


----------



## Gogsi (15 Aug 2015)

Hi Bryan
Thanks for the welcome and yes, my question has been answered twice and I'm relieved as I now know that I can make this work when I do indeed purchase this great machine. I really look forward to using one as I miss the Delta I had around 30 years ago and, even back then, it had an LED digital readout of the speed. It also had a quick release lever which would eliminate the tension on the blade so that changing it was a snap.
I look forward to hearing from many of the woodworkers here in the UK. I'm in Edinburgh and there seems to be a dearth of folks around these parts who are interested in wood working. I was spoiled in Dallas where I had a two car garage and was able to have a table saw, benchtop band saw, drill press, a good sized workbench and quite a bit more. So, I'm sure you can imagine how cramped I feel reduced to a bathroom closet to store my tools and the worst part is that I have to put my tools away and clean up after each use otherwise "she who must be obeyed" will give me the evil eye : )
All the best.


----------



## bodgerbaz (16 Aug 2015)

Hello Gogsi, and welcome along to an interesting and lively forum.

I agree with the variable speed route especially when using it on a non-solid surface. You can turn the speed up or down and 'tune' it to it's best speed before the vibration starts. Having a lower speed is also useful when cutting very delicate work and helps stop the cutting getting away from you on tight turns.

I look forward to seeing some of your work.

Barry


----------



## Claymore (16 Aug 2015)

........


----------



## Cordy (16 Aug 2015)

Here is a video that I found helpful
Link

I'm not very good at straight cuts or following close to pattern lines; but using 220 grit sandpaper to the back of scroll-saw blade improves my cutting


----------



## deema (16 Aug 2015)

I have the Hegner 2S single speed which works for me. However it will walk even in my work bench. I bought the 'proper' stand off eBay for £25 and that makes a massive difference. The saw is now perfect with no walk and at a oerfect height to work on. I've seen recently stands for a similar price in the Bay, the cost of the variable speed compared to the single speed is significant. I'm not a big scroll saw user like others in this forum who make jaw dropping stuff so I'm not in the league of knowing all of the intracicies of what variable speed gives you. Myself, I've not found single speed any handicap so far!


----------



## Gogsi (16 Aug 2015)

Thanks so much to all who have replied. I greatly appreciate your helpful comments so much and am extremely glad I have joined this forum and am meeting such generous fellow woodworkers. 
Am I correct in assuming that the MDF which has been suggested is considered a vibration "dampener" and so MDF rather than any other type of wood which is not so dense?


----------



## Bryan Bennett (17 Aug 2015)

deema you were very lucky to have bought the stand for £25,I bought the stand when I bought the machine 20 yrs ago.I also have the single speed,which has done everything asked of it and more.The cost of the stand now is almost £100.

Bryan


----------



## Chippygeoff (17 Aug 2015)

MDF is very dense and an ideal dampener for vibration. two pieces of 18mm MDF will be better than one. Or, you could use an off cut of 40mm kitchen worktop to achieve the same result. When you screw the saw down use washers behind the screws. Another idea would be to use something like an old rubber car mat on top of the MDF. As you know, scroll saws create a lot of dust so good dust extraction would be essential, especially working indoors and probably the best vacuum for scrollers in the Henry, which can be had for around £100.


----------



## Gogsi (17 Aug 2015)

Chippygeoff
Thanks for your reply. Having never purchased any MDF I was quite surprised at the cost of a fairly small piece from B&Q. Then, last night on Gumtree I found a piece of 25mm thick MDF measuring 1.5m x 1.1m for the princely sum of nought !!! 
Ya beauty !!!
So, I'm going by this evening to pick it up. Thanks also for the suggestion of the rubber car mat. That's a great idea.
For the time being, I'll make do with a Hoover but will look into the Henry as my modest pension permits.


----------

